# Pump size for my sump



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello, I just built a sump using an old 30 gallon. I have a maxijet 1200 would this pump be big enough as my return pump. I have just a single overflow with a 1 1/2 inlet line. Maxijet 1200 pushes around 200 GPH as a sub pump.


----------



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

Probably not. Do you know how far the pump has to move the water vertically to get it back into the tank (head height?) Most mfrs will publish a chart for their pumps that will tell you how many gph they can push at a given head height. If you are pushing 200gph at 0 feet, 4 feet is really going to reduce that number.


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Yea, It's probaably 4' to the top of the tank.


----------



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

I just googled it, it looks like the maximum height it can pump is just over 1.5 meters, so you would really be pushing the limits.

What kind of flow rate do you need at that height?


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't really know my overflow has a 1 1/2 inch drain I'm guessing 400 gph?


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

The maxijet 1200 might be stronger then 200 GPH i was kinda assuming thats what it would do.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

1.5" should be able to drain quite a bit more than 400gph. Closer to 1200-1500gph I am thinking.

Here is a link. you need to calculate head height and drain pipe diameter(1.5")

http://www.beananimal.com/articles/hydr ... arist.aspx


----------



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

A 1 1/2 inch bulkhead drain will flow 975 gph

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/BulkheadFloRateArt.htm

That's going to require a Mag 12 or 19, or an equivalent, I happen to use the Mags.

A mag 12 at 4 feet will do between 800 and 800 gph, assuming a 1.5 inch line, less if a smaller line.

Performance charts:http://www.marineandreef.com/Articles.asp?ID=124


----------



## ABFish (Oct 27, 2011)

Glass-holes rates their single 1.5" overflow as good for up to 700 gph, so anything less than that would probably be fine.

Are you talking about the maxijet 1200 powerhead? The closest maxijet utility pump is the 1100. Both are rated for 294/295 gph with no head pressure. I couldn't find a pump curve for either, but the 1100 pump has a point listed at 175gph with 3 feet of head. I would guess that at 4 ft it probably drops down to 100-125gph. The 1200 powerhead is probably worse. Those typically aren't designed for continuous work under pressure.

Figure out how much water you want to move, and then find a pump rated to supply that amount at 4 ft of head.

I personally would not go higher than a mag 7 with a single 1.5" overflow.


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow! says 1700 GPH  So, should my return pump be capable of returning 1700 GPH?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

roke28 said:


> Wow! says 1700 GPH  So, should my return pump be capable of returning 1700 GPH?


You will also lose some flow from the head height.


----------



## S14Swap240sx (Jan 3, 2011)

roke28 said:


> Wow! says 1700 GPH  So, should my return pump be capable of returning 1700 GPH?


can your sump even handle that much water flow? im trying to figure all this stuff out too for my diy sump.. i have 2 1inch drains.. about 1200gph but im using a 55g sump. Im thinking mag12.. 1200gph - headloss should be well in the capability of the overflows and sump.

you dont want to pump more then you can drain.. and i donno.. its confusing. and then turnover rate within the sump. blahblah blah

If your going to get a big pump, something your worried about that its going to pump to much water, off the output put a t with a ball valve so you can return water to the sump and regulate the output vs intake.


----------



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

I am running a single, DURSO standpipe drain on a 1.5 inch line in my 100, into a 60G sump.

I have a Mag 24 running a 1.5 inch supply back into the tank, it runs undergravel jets, but even when I just had the 1.5 supply running into the tank, the drain has had no problem keeping up. It's got 3 feet of head and 3 90s, that's 6 feet of head, according to Danner, between 1300 and 1600 gph. Probably about 1100-1200 with the jets, and it has been running for over a month. Water level in the drain box is rock steady.

EDIT, I am not suggesting you need 2400 gph, I do because with the head and the jets, I need tons of capacity.

But you are going to need a Mag 12 at 4 feet to approach 1000gph. I ran a mag 12, and even feeding straight into the tank with no restrictions, my drain easily kept up.


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure my sump can handle 1700 GPH just as long as my return pump can keep up with it. I might put a ball valve on the inlet also just so I can dial everything in perfect. I wasn't planning on spending alot on a pump though. Those mag 12s are like 120 bucks.


----------



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

Check Craigs list, I got lucky and got a new in box Mag 24 for $120, if you were closer I would give you a screaming deal on a 12 that came with my tank. It was used in saltwater, though, so I can't vouch for it other than it works right now.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Mag drive supreme 24 is a good pump.


----------



## ABFish (Oct 27, 2011)

I guess glass-holes must use quite a safety factor if they only list their 1.5" overflow at 700gph then. Keep in mind that your overflow rating is just your maximum limiting factor. You don't have to pump that much up to it. The overflow only drains what you continuously feed it. If you are only using the pump for filtering you only need to turnover the water a few times per hour. The extra flow is just for circulation purposes.


----------

